# Re-staining laminated beams?



## beemerpaint (Jan 3, 2008)

Im looking for some tips from you all on re-staining multiple 70 foot long stained laminate beams. These beams are the support structure for a carport underneath apartments and are about 2 feet by 1 foot in size. What do you recommend I use to prepare these? When re-staining I am thinking a brush will be best to prevent a mess. Tarps underneath on the asphalt. Any recommendations on stain? I appreciate all the input you guys have.

Eric


----------



## cole191919 (Jan 10, 2008)

Laminate beams? I've never worked with laminate beams before. But if its along the same lines as laminate flooring, you cannot stain laminate flooring. At least not to my knowledge. Its plastic or a composite, not wood. If they are wood beams, thats a different story.


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

I am assuming the boards are laminated together and the sides are raw wood that would accept stain. If they are in good enough shape to just re-stain any quality wood stain should work fine. Old Masters, Penofin, Cabot, to list a few.


----------



## beemerpaint (Jan 3, 2008)

Thats right, the smaller wood pieces are laminated together to form a large weight bearing beam. Is it normal to remove the old stain first? They are in great condition. Im just not sure if I should do some prep work to clean or remove the old stain. Thanks guys.


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

beemerpaint said:


> Thats right, the smaller wood pieces are laminated together to form a large weight bearing beam. Is it normal to remove the old stain first? They are in great condition. Im just not sure if I should do some prep work to clean or remove the old stain. Thanks guys.


If the beam is in "great condition" go ahead and slap some stain on it. If a penetrating stain was originally used and there is no clear top coat then knock er out. You may want to go a hair darker than the original to give it a finished look. I'm guessing you are either 1. not a painter. or 2. Overthinking


----------



## Mopaint (Oct 17, 2007)

I am doing some right now. I would use Siikens cetol 23 Plus 078 Natural just to make the color pop. It is a semi gloss toned varnish but they call it a stain. Trust me. Mopaint


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

Sikkens for a carport? Might be a bit overkill $$$$$$$


----------



## polakthepainter (Jan 29, 2008)

leminate? huh, well the only thing that pops into my head is gel stain, or polyshine , it's a stain and varnish together and you can match the colour


----------

